# ActionListener manuell auslösen



## daniel_sun (28. August 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein Formular, in das der Benutzer Daten eingibt und dann aufg einen Button klickt. Dieser Button besitzt einen ActionListener der die Daten dann verarbeitet. Unter bestimmten umständen werden die Daten vom System befüllt! Da es (in diesem Fall) unnötig ist das der Benutzer auf den Buttonklickt, ich aber den vorhanden ActionListener nutzen will wüsste ich gern ob es möglich ist durch irgend einen Befehl den ActionListener manuell auszulösen - quasi den klick zu simulieren.

Gruß


----------



## I2oxxi (28. August 2012)

naja, an der stelle wo das system füllt muss der action listener bekannt sein und du rufst einfach die actionPerformerd() auf? oder versteh ich iwas ganz falsch?


----------



## daniel_sun (28. August 2012)

aber der ActionPerformed muss ich ja ein event mitgeben


----------



## I2oxxi (28. August 2012)

dann einfach button.doClick(), auch wenn du ja trotzdem ein event mitschicken könntes ...


----------



## vfl_freak (29. August 2012)

Moin,



daniel_sun hat gesagt.:


> aber der ActionPerformed muss ich ja ein event mitgeben



zum einen kannst Du diese Methode auch mit 'null' aufrufen oder Du gibst ihr halt  das gesuchte Event mit .....
Was genau ist denn Dein Problem ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## slowfly (7. September 2012)

Huhm, also ich bin der Meinung, die actionPerformed-Methode sollte nur von den entsprechenden GUI-Elementen aufgerufen werden.

Man kann hier ganz einfach den Code von der actionPerformed in eine neue Methode auslagern, welche dann von der actionPerformed-Methode aufgerufen werden kann, und von anderen Stellen im Code.


----------



## lufon (8. September 2012)

die lösung wurde schon von I2oxxi erwähnt -> deinbutton.doClick();


----------

